# Ferry to Northern Ireland



## DK66 (Feb 23, 2008)

We are tentatively making plans for a trip to Northern Ireland In September. Got 2 quotes from Scotland to Belfast or Larne both around £230.00. mark.including one from CC. Our MH is 3 m high and 5.5 long. Do youo think this is a good price please.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Did you try one from Liverpool.
Sorry no more info at moment


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

based on the fact you are in Lancashire explore Norfolk Lines or P&O or Stena

Birkenhead to Belfast

or Fleetwood Larne

All these are conventional and take about 7 to 8 hours

also

any sailing to Dublin or Dun Laoghaire via Holyhead or Liverpool or Birkenhead. There are fast craft on some Holyhead routes

Dublin to Belfast is less than 2 hours drive and is mainly a motorway or dual cariageway, whereas Stranraer or Cairnryan will probably be a longer drive for you and the road is not as good. Likewise Holyhead is dual cariiageway all the way from Chester onwards

You could go from Troon as well

http://www.directferries.co.uk/ireland.htm


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

If you collect Tesco ClubCard points you can use them on several of the routes - we did on the P&O SeaCat from Cairnryan to Larne last year.


----------

